
Suspension of Parliament Unlawful - a0-prw
https://edition.cnn.com/uk/live-news/boris-johnson-supreme-court-ruling-dle-intl/index.html
======
misnome
Note: this was discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21058107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21058107)
but seemed to get flagged down pretty quickly

------
jansan
Can you to elaborate why this should be on the front page of a website that
calls itself "Hacker News"?

~~~
isostatic
The only technical angle I can think of was the sound problems - heavy rain
meant that the opening part of the judgement couldn't be heard

~~~
jansan
Or maybe the transmission was hacked? Or even better, weather engineering was
used to make it rain.

------
basicplus2
Read this before forming an opinion..

"Why Hasn't Brexit Happened?"

[https://www.claremont.org/crb/article/why-hasnt-brexit-
happe...](https://www.claremont.org/crb/article/why-hasnt-brexit-happe..).

~~~
Someone
From scanning it, I think that’s a biased text. Reason:

 _”The E.U. insisted on a guarantee, now referred to as the “Irish backstop,”
that after Brexit Britain would maintain a “soft” border with Ireland, an E.U.
member state.”_

The backstop wasn’t the EUs idea, it is an attempt to find a way between the
EUs “the EU border needs border controls” and the UKs “the border between
Northern Ireland and Ireland shall remain open”.

 _”there were proven solutions: non-E.U. Switzerland, for example, keeps its
borders, travel, and trade open with four major E.U. countries. These problems
only became “insoluble” when E.U. diplomats discovered they might be used to
tangle up the Brexit negotiations._

That proven solution has Switzerland sign 10 inseparable treaties that solidly
link Switzerland to the EU “the sum of which makes a large share of EU law
applicable to Switzerland”
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switzerland%E2%80%93European_U...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switzerland%E2%80%93European_Union_relations#Treaties))

If the UK had wanted a similar deal, they likely could have had it, but, among
others, they would have to enter the Schengen area.

I think Switzerland is more part of the EU than then UK currently is.

~~~
ceejayoz
It’s definitely a biased site - Claremont is a conservative think tank.

